# ¿Memoria OTP?



## juander (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola, estoy interesado en utilizar el siguiente uC de NXP (philips) P87C52SFAA resulta que su memoria es OTP, tengo entendido que ese tipo de memoria solo puede ser programada una sola vez, ¿quiere decir eso que no podré hacer pruebas? una vez programado se queda con ese programa de por vida?

un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Si, solo una vez, por eso ya no se utilizan, es tecnologia de los años 80, seguramente encontraras micros compatibles pin a pic con tecnologia flash como los famosos atmel, dallas...

Si debe ser un diseño nuevo, mejor utilizar algun micro con flash, hay muchos con arquitectura 8051 reprogramables insitu, mas baratos y faciles de localizar.
Ademas los programadores suelen ser mucho mas sencillos y se conectan al puerto serie (RS232), ojito con los portalites y adaptadores usb, no suelen funcionar si no es con alimentacion externa


----------



## juander (Oct 20, 2009)

ese me venia estupendo pues me interesa el formato plcc44 con alimentacion de 2.7V y un ciclo maquina por ciclo de reloj... pero claro para mi prototipo requiero hacer pruebas y si una vez que grabe ya no me va a dejar... tengo que hacer un pedido desde la web de rs y todos los uC de 2.7V con ese formato son OTP la serie P87... pues la P80 no la coje mi programador...


----------



## eidtech (Oct 20, 2009)

Por que no experimentas con la serie P89?

No estoy absolutamente seguro, pero he visto dispositivos de la familia P87, que son EPROM OTP, es decir que los borras con luz ultravioleta, y los puedes volver a programar una sola vez.


----------



## ArielPP (Abr 2, 2021)

Hola un saludo para todos. 
Quisiera saber si alguien ha programado microcontroladores de la firma ELAN de Taiwan. Tengo en mi poder varios EM78P153SP y quisiera saber si se pueden programar porque dice que son OTP-ROM, o es que solo se pueden programar los nuevos.
Les agradecería sus ayudas.
saludos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 2, 2021)

*O* = one
*T* = time
*P* = Programming


De esa firma y de cualquier otra


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2021)

@ArielPP  si son recuperados de plaquetas lo mejor es tirarlos a la basura, es tal cual te ha dicho Scooter.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 2, 2021)

Encapsular los en reciba y hacer llaveros


----------



## ArielPP (Abr 2, 2021)

Gracias colegas, pensé que se podía hacer algo, por que en el manual hablan de programarlo y todo eso, por eso tenía dudas. Saludos
Gracias colegas, pensé que se podía hacer algo, por que en el manual hablan de programarlo y todo eso, por eso tenía dudas. Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 3, 2021)

Programar, se puede programar.
Cuantas veces? Una sola.
Quien la usó?, el fabricante...
Puedes volver a programar? NO.
Por qué? Si es OTP (One Time Programming, Programacion de Una Sola Vez), NO puedes volver a programar, ya la programó el fabricante, a no ser que sea como ya comentaron.

Para los que son OTP, pueden usar programas que emulen a esos microprocesadores para hacer pruebas


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 3, 2021)

*Y *
Si se pudiera, deberías tener el compilador para poder generar código Y el grabador para poder escribir el .Hex en el micro.

suponiendo que no fuera OTP.

A veces ser ingenuo te orilla a pensar que las cosas son fáciles.


----------



## ArielPP (May 21, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Programar, se puede programar.
> Cuantas veces? Una sola.
> Quien la usó?, el fabricante...
> Puedes volver a programar? NO.
> ...


Hola DJ T3, un saludo, espero estés bien.
Colega quisiera retomar un tema antiguo, pero que me explicaras un poco más este tema:
****Para los que son OTP, pueden usar programas que emulen a esos microprocesadores para hacer pruebas***


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2021)

¿Cuál es la pregunta?
¿O es reflotar por reflotar?

Los dispositivos de una programación ya fueron programados. Se acabó, fin, end, finito, kapputt, sacabó.

Para desarrollar la placa en la que va ese dispositivo, vaya usted a saber que hizo el fabricante:
Compró un saco de dispositivos otp y fue tirandolos en cada prueba
Compró un equipo de emulación
Desarrollo en otra placa
Era muy listo y acertó a la primera Compró un dispositivo idéntico reprogramable y lo uso para depurar.
Ni idea
También ni idea


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 21, 2021)

En teoría no sé si sea verdad o alguien con mucho tiempo libre y curiosidad.

Los rayos X pueden borrar las EPROM sin ventanita "OTP".

No sé si alguien con acceso a una máquina de rayos X y un chaleco de plomo ya lo intento y es usuario en este foro.


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2021)

Cosas más raras he visto. Pulir un chip para hacer ingeniería inversa rebajando capa a capa...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 21, 2021)

Eso también yo he visto con fuming ácido no se que ácido sea pero vi que con luz UV volaban los registros de los fuses y podían leer el programa.
Pero eso ya es una cosa descabellada


----------



## DJ T3 (May 22, 2021)

ArielPP dijo:


> Hola DJ T3, un saludo, espero estés bien.
> Colega quisiera retomar un tema antiguo, pero que me explicaras un poco más este tema:
> ****Para los que son OTP, pueden usar programas que emulen a esos microprocesadores para hacer pruebas***


No entiendo la pregunta o lo que quieras saber.
Simplemente buscas un emulador para PC que tenga esos microcontroladores, y haz pruebas con ellos..  🤷‍♂️


----------

